# fingering



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Jack Daniels is a hore with a W


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

:?:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

please explain


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

i drank some now im sick - very sick - very very sick


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Barryodoc said:


> i drank *some* now im sick - very sick - very very sick


Please edit this (*some*) to loads :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

What a stupid thread :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And the relevance to 'fingering' is what exactly?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> And the relevance to 'fingering' is what exactly?


Obviously you have never participated in a *serious* drinking session?


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

think hes still pissed!!


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Fingers of Jack are great, but can I just say that this is not the subject I was expecting from the title and frankly I'm disappointed!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > And the relevance to 'fingering' is what exactly?
> ...


Well Dick, I certainly wasn't *drinking* the last time this expression was used!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

a great thread :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


Neither was I


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

FFS did i actually write this shyte?

:?


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes, I think you did - typing with JD goggles on at the time I guess! :roll:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

mork calling mindy...... na noo, na noo?! huh? :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Barryodoc said:


> FFS did i actually write this shyte?
> 
> :?


I assume you've sobered up a tad now?! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> Barryodoc said:
> 
> 
> > FFS did i actually write this shyte?
> ...


You haven't seen todays post then :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

The poor bloke sounds fucked 24/7 bless him! :lol:


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

im not fucked 24/7 I turned 30 last July and went buck nuts im fucked 24/5 maybe though so not a bad guess. I am off drinking and so far only had 2 glasses of red wine from NYE where BTW I fell asleep at 12 midnight not through excess drinking but through excess food intake. fucking stuff knackered me. WTF!

Im not a failure honest and i have never pissed myself nor have i been arrested (when sober)

I miss home

help

please

anyone

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Me to, a proper back to school moment for me.

"did you finger her then?". Think that's now called 3rd base.

To recall, was 1st base a kiss, 2nd base a grope (fully clothed), 3rd base a finger (or wank for boys), now 5th base (last base) was a shag, so what the hell was 4th base?? Did we get head when we were 14/15/16?? :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Barryodoc said:


> i drank some now im sick - very sick - very very sick


Some bottles?

I love JD [smiley=sweetheart.gif] And I get it free at my local Indian after a meal 8)


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> I love JD [smiley=sweetheart.gif] And I get it free at my local Indian after a meal 8)


Flaming Sambuca at mine.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mack The Knife said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I love JD [smiley=sweetheart.gif] And I get it free at my local Indian after a meal 8)
> ...


Sambuca is usually a thing at Italian restaurants?


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> Mack The Knife said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Indeed!

Trouble with the south coast is generally Indian Curry houses aren't a patch on those from further north. There's no good reason - unless they're simply catering for namby pamby southern taste.

Still, I'm very happy  with flaming Sambuca!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mack The Knife said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Mack The Knife said:
> ...


Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Fingers of JD!

Haven't done that for ages - last time I did I was so pissed that I probably would have hopped on the net and posted a random post about some crap.
Actually I don't need JD to do that! Unless the fingers never wore off


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Mack The Knife said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Whereas of course you'd associate Indian restaurants with that classic Kashmiri spirit....Jack Daniels. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Mack The Knife said:
> ...


Quite :lol: 
Cheers ,,,,, JD - neat please, no ice [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

